# User created Tick Marks



## bluecar2 (Sep 25, 2011)

Many times there are a few scenes in a recording that one of us would like to share with others in the family: segments in a talk show; sports plays; scenes in a TV show or movie; etc. Currenly in order to share these with others you need to FF and skip your way through the recording trying to remember what you wanted to share and where they reside.

It would be great if you could set your own index marks on the status timeline that could then be quickly accessed at a later time. This could be as simple as pressing the enter key while watching a live broadcast or recording. The status timeline could quickly be displayed with the new user mark showing along with any previous additions and the standard 15 minute index marks.

bluecar


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

You should make this suggestion on the TiVo web site. I'm pretty sure there is a place to do that.

But seriously, how often would you use it?

I do see how I could use this every now and then, but it certainly wouldn't be something I used all the time.


----------



## bluecar2 (Sep 25, 2011)

waynomo said:


> You should make this suggestion on the TiVo web site. I'm pretty sure there is a place to do that.
> 
> But seriously, how often would you use it?
> 
> I do see how I could use this every now and then, but it certainly wouldn't be something I used all the time.


I thought TiVo was monitoring this forum for new suggestions but I'll follow-up on their site as well.

As for frequency of use - every week. I like documentaries and sometimes want to share certain bits with the family. The wife watches The View, Sunday Morning and other shows that occasionally has content that she saves to share with us. When we finally sit down to share content it's a struggle to remember what was so important and where to find it...


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I like this suggestion. I usually have to pause a recording at the right spot, then come back to that program later to show someone the funny clip or whatever. Half the time I end up capturing the piece to my computer so I don't risk losing the recording on the TiVo, but most of the time I am too lazy to do that.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Make feature requests here.

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx

Not a bad idea, OP.


----------



## Nortnarg (Feb 10, 2013)

Gets my vote!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I think this would be a cool idea.


----------



## smc03 (Sep 8, 2012)

gets my vote as well!


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

I used "Bookmarks" all the time on my previous DVR and it was great, you could add, change, and delete them as you saw fit. The greatest benefit was getting to specific locations in a recorded show "instantly" for as many replays as you want. Until you deleted the show of course. It was useful on both live sports and major performance shows (think you can dance etc)


----------

